

Why Aren't NYC Startups Building Useful Businesses? - jhefter
http://www.businessinsider.com/generation-y-startups-2011-9

======
shakes
DonorsChoose, Skillshare, Tutorspree, General Assembly... are these not useful
businesses? This list could go on.

If anything this article should be more of a critique of the list Business
Insider put together than the NYC startup scene. Just because Business Insider
isn't writing about "useful" businesses doesn't mean they don't exist.

------
sashakatsnelson
Another issue is that many New York startups focus on supporting advertising,
finance or other businesses. Most internet users don't notice these products
in their daily lives, and BI is doing New York a dis-service by ignoring some
very useful and successful companies in the B2B space.

